# Vulcain x Tracy



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Vulcain;
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/92724/Vulcain-du-Royaume-dHéraclès

Vulcain, Guard of Object 1st Selectif, Group 3 2009 / 30 of 30 points
http://www.youtube.com/user/arfvids#p/a/u/1/zBD8W66aMbs

Vulcain,
Face Attack 1st Selectif, Group 3 2009 / 29 of 30 points
http://www.youtube.com/user/arfvids#p/a/u/0/4vnoULU8AhM



Tracy; 
Full sister to Titan de la Plaine des Cheyennes
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/56838/Titan-de-la-Plaine-des-Cheyennes

Litter mate to Totti de la Plaine des Cheyennes
http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/814/Totti-de-la-Plaine-des-Cheyennes


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

About time you posted this litter. : )


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Nice dog Richard!


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

When are they due? Would be nice to see one pup in Europe


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is this the dog that a famous trainer here in the states said that he didn't like the French object guard ?? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

Somebody is getting his ass kissed to much to make THAT kind of statement. =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Max Orsi (May 22, 2008)

Nice ped on Vulcain Rick, i would love put him on my suit.

Good luck with the litter and ARF

Max


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Vulcain and Mr. Rutt have been generous teachers.
I hope your litter turns out as you hope, Rick.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> About time you posted this litter. : )


It's not actually a litter yet, more a mass of fertilized eggs/semi larvae. they're not due until around the 10th of January. here is another video of Vulcain I REALLY love his Flee Attack! I will have the videos of the 2nd and 3rd Selectif soon.

BTW Kevin is on his way here today, and I have 1 more dog for him, that I know he will love, especially the price!

http://www.youtube.com/user/arfvids#p/u/9/Ifi3PY39PKg


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Damn, I wish he could of held off a few days so I could have went along. Be good to get Ray working hard ! LOL

Enzo is coming here isn't he.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Damn, I wish he could of held off a few days so I could have went along. Be good to get Ray working hard ! LOL
> 
> Enzo is coming here isn't he.


As a matter of fact, Enzo is already on his way! and yes Ray misses Buko, so I just let Vulcain abuse him twice as much, and I will start working Bob again tomorrow for the 1st time!After being laid off for 2 months with the foot injury, he should be a real A--hole tomorrow, Oh well clean outs are over rated, and I won't be trialing him for several months anyway, I'll just let him have some fun tomorrow.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

"clean outs are over rated"

that might be my new sig line


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot wait to see what they are like.

It will be fun to work Enzo down here. I am curious about him. I could not imagine why he was too much for his owner. He is a good dog, but too much ?? He is too young to be to much of anything.


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Rachel Schumacher said:


> When are they due? Would be nice to see one pup in Europe


Around the 9-10th of Jan, Vulcain has pups in Europe, but I would love to have More! How's your new addition doing?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Esko isn't a *** anymore, so thats good. The little muppets are coming around nicely. They are running amok with the curtains in their mouth, and are good about being in their crate at night, and going potty outside.....as long as the gf doesn't get lazy and leave them in with their mother.

THe initial wormer didn't do shit, this time the male showed the body count on worms. The female barely has passed any, and she is a little fatso.

She is gonna be a good looking dog I think, he, on the other hand is gonna be ugly. I call them both Buko jr. I am thinking of naming all my dogs Buko from now on, so I don't have to think up new names.

They are getting pretty quick. The beatings are gonna start soon.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

That looks like a really good French bloodline to breed on. I wish we had someone over here in Oz breeding 100% FR dogs and bloodlines.
I looked at Titans page and it had his weight down as 29kgs? Is that correct? While size isnt everything, that is really light for a male dog. Is this typical size for a good Ring dog in France?


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Richard Rutt said:


> Around the 9-10th of Jan, Vulcain has pups in Europe, but I would love to have More! How's your new addition doing?


As for Esprit no complaints. Already doesn't want to leave the training place and our decoy is very pleased with the little one. And little he still is. Hope you'll see him sometimes next year. We'll be in the Paris area a few times. BTW Vidoc is thrilled doing mondioring after his detour to gay sports :razz:


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I cannot wait to see what they are like.
> 
> It will be fun to work Enzo down here. I am curious about him. *I could not imagine why he was too much for his owner. He is a good dog, but too much ??* He is too young to be to much of anything.


this is what the guys I train with in France have to say about that;

"Là n'existe pas un chien trop fort, mais il y a beaucoup de conducteurs, assez non forts pour leurs chiens."

let me know when you get this translated, and hopefully I didn't butcher it!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Translated well, Suttle should read it. LOL

"There is not a dog too much, but there are many drivers, not strong enough for their dogs


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Well, they finally arrived! 5 males and 1 female.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It will be cool to see how they turn out.


----------



## FRANKIE COWEN (Jun 3, 2008)

yes yes yes finally the little devils decided to come out.. If i only had time to deal with a little puppie .BUT i dont, i am exicted for anyone whom gets one , the true boscaille mixed to de vulcain, this should have some very good qaulities, try to sell one close to my area rick i would love to wok with true boscaille and mold another one from a young age,

this match should be extremmly nice .


frankie c


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats, are you keeping anything Rick?


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Congrats, are you keeping anything Rick?


Thanks Tim. Yes, 1 male and 1 female, that's the reason i did this breeding, and have been planning it for over a year and a half, I just never had both dogs in the same country at the same time Tracy came into heat!
If you like Boscaille you'll love my next breeding Vulcain X Taiga. She is a Saxe du Boscaille daughter with a lot of de Vulcain on her mothers side, if you look at the pedigree below and match that with Vulcains it will be very difficult to find that much Kim du Boscaille left anywhere in the world! I'm looking forward to that breeding as well, should be in about 3 months.

http://www.working-dog.eu/dogs-details/180447/Taiga du Jardin de Bambous/


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Richard Rutt said:


> Well, they finally arrived! 5 males and 1 female.


Excellent! All the best raising them and choosing the right handlers. Hope to see one of yours in France sometime. I am curious how they are gonna turn out.

BTW my little one just started teething so we'll take a break from biting for a few weeks. Very happy with the little one. Like Vidoc a workaholic, works very concentrated.


----------

